# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 8DF1A72FBCC64625427EC8EBCD7FD871

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 8DF1A72FBCC64625427EC8EBCD7FD871 
Размер в байтах: 5792921

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:38, в том числе:
 безопасные:17
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

